# Lake series with the 50 STM



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2019)

Went out today because I had some anger to swallow.
Thought it would be a good way to transform this into creativity and to try out my new EF28 IS.
Went to the forrest lake to fint out that because of that anger I accidentally took my 50 STM with me.
Here are the results of this mis-take, OOC with DPP lens correction. Nothing more.
5D3, 50 STM, ISO 100 to 400 , f from 1/5.6 to 1/8.

Critics welcome.


----------



## KirkD (Sep 20, 2019)

Nature is a great way to refocus! I always enjoy landscape shots and your photos are no exception. I like the dynamic range in your photos, especially #3 and #4. If I were to make any suggestions they would be:


For shot #3, I would move the far shore further up in the photo, closer to the 2/3rds philosophy. If the lake was like a mirror, then where you have it would be fine.
For shots #5 and #6, I would try for more depth of field to see if I could get the foreground sharper. I like that there are foreground leaves and branches, I would just go for more depth of field, say, f11.
Those same shots during the "golden hours" would be even more beautiful and have more mood to them. On the other hand, when a person needs to get out into nature to cool off and refocus, then we have to work with the lighting as it is at the time.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello Kirk! 

Thanks for your reply, critique and suggestions.



KirkD said:


> 1. For shot #3, I would move the far shore further up in the photo, closer to the 2/3rds philosophy. If the lake was like a mirror, then where you have it would be fine.


100% agree. Wasn't 100% focussed on composition.


> 2.For shots #5 and #6, I would try for more depth of field to see if I could get the foreground sharper. I like that there are foreground leaves and branches, I would just go for more depth of field, say, f11.


That was on purpose because I like the play of unsharp fg leading to sharp bg. But I'll take that advice with me for the next time.


> 3. Those same shots during the "golden hours" would be even more beautiful and have more mood to them. On the other hand, when a person needs to get out into nature to cool off and refocus, then we have to work with the lighting as it is at the time.


200% agree. But as you and I said I wasn't focussed on "perfect lighting". It was about 5 pm. 
Sunset was at 7 pm. Beeing there at 6 pm, 1 hour later, would have made the difference, yes. 

For perfect mirror effect I plan to return in the morning with better lenses. 
The 50 STM is nice but you can see that it is a price/performance compromise.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 21, 2019)

Amazing that Canon's cheapest lens can work so well.
Mine works great on my M5 too.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 22, 2019)

KirkD said:


> ... same shots during the "golden hours" would be even more beautiful ...


Tried it yesterday. Didn't work. Even just half an hour later than on friday.
Because the sun was sinking behind the trees in the back.
So the water went pitch-black (and even a Sony sensor wouldn't have helped  ).
Waiting even longer made the colors in the trees fade. 
And I didn't want to start with ND filter and tripod.
So it seemed to have been the almost ideal time of day.


----------

